# Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Mai 2012)

*Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche


----------



## n3rd (26. Mai 2012)

*Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich finde, dass dieser Frage die PCGH mal nachgehen sollte.
Kann ja auch als PCGH-In-Gefahr auf einer der nächsten DVDs 
in der Zeitschrift mit dabei sein.
Ich bezweifele, dass die Hersteller da ehrlich sind, bzw. selbst davon nicht ahnen.
Die WLP enthält auf jeden Fall metallische Partikel (abgesehen von den restlichen Ingredienzen), die 
sehr fein bzw. gar molekular sind. 
Unter Umständen können diese durch die Haut durch (z.B. Grund wieso Frauen nicht Blei arbeiten können.).
Metall ist auf jeden Fall ein starker Inhibitor!
Ein weitere geniale Tatsache ist hier die erwähnte Umweltunverträglichkeit. In meinen Augen korreliert diese Aussage automatisch
mit Gesundheit.
Mir ist außerdem klar, dass die lepischen Mengen bei einem Hautkontakt keine Auswirkungen haben sollte. Ganz anders sieht es 
aber aus, wenn ein Mensch jahrelang mit dieser konfrontiert wird. Sprich, alles eine Sache der Konzentration. 
Es mag sogar sein, dass man täglich Kiloweise WLP verspeisen muss, um einen negativen Effekt zu bekommen.


----------



## Zsinj (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*

Die Menge macht das Gift. 

Gut wird es jedenfalls nicht sein wenn man sich damit täglich die Hände einreibt oder gar schluckt. 

Allgemein kann man das sowieso nicht sagen, dafür gibt es zu viele. 
Bei dieser Paste findet sich beispielsweise ein SicherheitsdatenblattLEITPASTE 20GR - Wärmeleitpaste, Metalloxydpulver, 20gr-Spritze bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich denke, es könnte gut sein, dass WLP schädlich ist aber das noch nie utnersucht wurde, weil ES NIEMANDEN ITNERESSIERT ?! Wer zum Geier verschluckt denn relevant große Mengen Wärmeleitpaste am Tag ?! Nicht mal die armen Kinder in asiatischen Billig-PC-Fabriken ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich schätze mal um ernsthaft durch WLP gefährdet zu sein muss man sie tubenweise essen oder sich großflächig damit eincremen - und selbst dann bezweifle ich, dass die paar Milligramm Metall (meist Aluminium was ohnehin ungefährlich ist) und Silikon da irgendwelchen Schaden anrichten könnten.

Was man aber im Artikel oder der Antwort hätte erwähnen können ist, dass die Flüssigmetall-Vertreter unter den WLPs durchaus giftig sein können wenn man sie verschlucken würde - da die Legierungsbestandteile die dafür sorgen, dass die Suppe bei Raumtemperatur flüssig ist wahrscheinlich relativ exotische Metalle (Germanium, Gallium und sowas) sind... jedenfalls wüsste ich keine sonstige Kombination von üblichen Metallen die den Schmelzpunkt derart weit heruntersetzt.
Aber selbst da - wenn mans nicht isst und sich nicht damit einreibt sollte es ziemlich ungefährlich sein.


----------



## n3rd (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... sich großflächig damit eincremen...


Es ist aber die Idee für einen heißen Sommer! Klimaanlage bzw. Standventilator an... WLP auf die Haut... und man ist kühl!


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*



n3rd schrieb:


> Es ist aber die Idee für einen heißen Sommer! Klimaanlage bzw. Standventilator an... WLP auf die Haut... und man ist kühl!



welche lichtschutzfaktor hat WLP denn so? bei nutella ist es 9,7 

und wenn ich mich mit WLP einschmiere, könnte ich damit auch direkt kühlrippen auf mir aufkleben ... 

http://humorpig.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/im-from-the-internet.png


----------



## n3rd (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> http://humorpig.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/im-from-the-internet.png



Dir ist aber klar, dass der Typ auf dem Foto definitiv die Wärmeleitpaste vergessen hat auf zu tragen?!

Bezüglich des Lichtschutzfaktors: Dieser müsste gewaltig sein (Metall lässt def. keine Strahlen durch)! Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass die WLP hauchdünn aufgetragen werden muss. Ich habe sogar einen Spaten von Nocuta dafür! 

Eine weitere Marketingkampagne von Wärmeleitpastehersteller könnte das Angebot der Wärmeleitpads sein... das gilt für die Menschen, die
abhängig von der Paste geworden sind und damit aufhören wollen!
Das ganze wird so aussehen: http://i.onmeda.de/nikotinpflaster_170.jpg


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*

ja, ich dachte nur der passt grad trotzdem ...

genau, gegen die sucht eifnach wl-pads auftragen  

im ernst, wie ist pcgh auf die idee gekommen, diese frage als leserbrief auszuwählen? ohne den fragensteller beleidigen zu wollen (fragen, egal welche, sind immer gut!)  war diese diskussion doch mehr oder weniger überflüssig


----------



## n3rd (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*

Naja... überflüßig? Genuaso wie die Standard 0815 Frage... "Hab nen 1000€.. bastelt mir nen PC!"... Die Frage an sich ist gut... aber davon gleich zu hunderten an Posts pro Woche?!? Suchfunktion?!?. Aber nagut... Softy @ Co müssen ja irgendwie den nächsten 1000er an Beiträgen kriegen! 
Grr... hab glaub ich vergessen Softy zu seinem neuen 1000er zu gratulieren!... Sry Softy.


----------



## hotfirefox (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*



n3rd schrieb:


> Ich bezweifele, dass die Hersteller da ehrlich sind, bzw. selbst davon nicht ahnen.



Die Hersteller haben garkeine andere Wahl als ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## n3rd (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Die Hersteller haben garkeine andere Wahl als ehrlich zu sein.


Genau! Meistens sind sie erst nach einer Inspektion ehrlich.... Dann müssen paar Vorstandsmitglieder gehen...
und im Pressrelease steht sowas wie: "Wir konnten ja nicht ahnen, dass der verwendete Uran, mit dem wir unsere Tomaten bestrahlt haben, nicht nur gut für den Wachstum dieser ist, sondern zudem vom Menschen schlecht verträglich sein kann!" [Hab "etwas" übertrieben ].
Überall wo keiner auf die Finger guckt wird gemogelt, um Geld zu sparen! Es gibt leider immer weniger Firmen, die ehrlich mit uns Verbrauchern sind.


----------



## Sansana (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*

Die Liquid Flüssigmetall WLP haut sicher auch nen Werwolf um. Bin auf Tests gespannt


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal um ernsthaft durch WLP gefährdet zu sein muss man sie tubenweise essen oder *sich großflächig damit eincremen*


 
Das ist dann auch nicht billig. 

Genauso wie Druckertinte zu trinken. 
Ist sicher auch schädlich aber sich mit Alkohol zu vergiften ist billiger.


----------



## dj*viper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*



Sansana schrieb:


> Die Liquid Flüssigmetall WLP haut sicher auch nen Werwolf um.


 was denkst du, wie das metall in wolverines körper gelangt ist?!


----------



## klink (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*

Was soll ich nun auf mein Brot schmieren, wenn die Wärmeleitpaste giftig ist?


----------



## mrnils253 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*

Auf jedenfall sollte man nach dem Auftragen auf ne CPU etc. die Hände waschen.
Besonders wenn man danach was Essen will !


----------



## >JD< (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*



mrnils253 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall sollte man nach dem Auftragen auf ne CPU etc. die Hände waschen.
> Besonders wenn man danach was Essen will !



wer weiß vllt sind die Aufgenommennen Mengen dabei sogar gesund, der Körper braucht so einiges an Spurenelementen, auch wenn ich nicht glaube dass Aluminium dabei ist


----------



## Sorehead (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*

Nachdem die PCGH Ketchup als WLP-Ersatz auf CPUs getestet hat, wäre es nur fair und an der Zeit für den Gegentest: WLP als Ketchup-Ersatz auf Pommes!


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*



Sorehead schrieb:


> Nachdem die PCGH Ketchup als WLP-Ersatz auf CPUs getestet hat, wäre es nur fair und an der Zeit für den Gegentest: WLP als Ketchup-Ersatz auf Pommes!


 Sieht dann aber eher wie Majo aus... naja - wie viele Praktikanten kann man denn noch verheizen?


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste gesundheitsschädlich? Leserbrief der Woche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sieht dann aber eher wie Majo aus... naja - wie viele Praktikanten kann man denn noch verheizen?


 
Ist aber besser als heimlich die Zahnpasta des Kollegen gegen WLP auszutauschen.


----------

